# Engineer Australia Employment proof from third party



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi guys I wanted to know that for Engineer Australia how to provide a third party evidence for employment as per MSA I need to provide any of the following, but I seem have none of them.


"Documents issued by the related government agency or any other organisation not related to your employer, such as:
Social Security/Social Insurance Report
OR
Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
OR
Superfund Contribution Statement
OR
Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution reports
OR
Work permit
NOTE: Company name must be stated on each document"


Is it compulsory to provide a third party evidence or I can get a positive assessment with out it?

I think many guys have run into this problem and any help will be very useful. I have searched the forum it does show that people have mentioned this problem but I never got the answer that how exactly they were able to solve it?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

adnan_889 said:


> Hi guys I wanted to know that for Engineer Australia how to provide a third party evidence for employment as per MSA I need to provide any of the following, but I seem have none of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i used tax return and work permit letter. I am sure, provident fund slips can also be used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

tk123 said:


> i used tax return and work permit letter. I am sure, provident fund slips can also be used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank buddy, I am not sure about my tax returns as tax was automatically detected from my salary and I am not sure how to get the records as I have changed 4 companies during but employment history.

Half of my job experience is in Pakistan I wonder, anyone from Pakistan can tell me which document can I use.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

adnan_889 said:


> Thank buddy, I am not sure about my tax returns as tax was automatically detected from my salary and I am not sure how to get the records as I have changed 4 companies during but employment history.
> 
> Half of my job experience is in Pakistan I wonder, anyone from Pakistan can tell me which document can I use.


I have also faced the same issue. I called up the Case Officer and he replied that in no way the experience will be verified if I am unable to provide the third party evidence. In my case I had to submit Tax return certificates for entire employment period. Interesting thing is during my first year of employment my salary was not taxable. So, I had to manage a tax return certificate from tax department mentioning zero tax.

Regards,


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

nevergone said:


> adnan_889 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank buddy, I am not sure about my tax returns as tax was automatically detected from my salary and I am not sure how to get the records as I have changed 4 companies during but employment history.
> ...


How you managed the certificates? My salary slip use to have tax deduction, but i do not have certificates.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

nevergone said:


> I have also faced the same issue. I called up the Case Officer and he replied that in no way the experience will be verified if I am unable to provide the third party evidence. In my case I had to submit Tax return certificates for entire employment period. Interesting thing is during my first year of employment my salary was not taxable. So, I had to manage a tax return certificate from tax department mentioning zero tax.
> 
> Regards,


*Hi Bro, I am facing the similar situation as my CO is asking for third-party evidence and I dont have any as my salary was below the Tax Slab so no Tax was deducted. 

How did you get the records? Will really appreciate the help on this serious issue?


Best Regards, 


Mubashir. *


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Hi Bro, I am facing the similar situation as my CO is asking for third-party evidence and I dont have any as my salary was below the Tax Slab so no Tax was deducted.
> 
> How did you get the records? Will really appreciate the help on this serious issue?
> 
> ...



Hello,

I have managed a tax return certificate that mentioned that I have earned certain amount of salary which is not taxable. So They have provided me a tax return mentioning zero tax. I think you should talk with a good income tax lawyer. He can give you some good insights.

Regards,


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have managed a tax return certificate that mentioned that I have earned certain amount of salary which is not taxable. So They have provided me a tax return mentioning zero tax. I think you should talk with a good income tax lawyer. He can give you some good insights.
> 
> Regards,


*
Thank you bro...already talking to two diff consultants hope this issue will be cleared soon. 

Regards, 

Mubashir. *


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *
> Thank you bro...already talking to two diff consultants hope this issue will be cleared soon.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Hello Mubashir, where you able to provide 3rd party evidence 

Sent from my QMobile X700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

*3rd party document in GCC countries*

Guys any idea how this could be done in GCC countries since i have the work experience in Qatar.


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

Dears

I might get similar kind of query, because i only submitted my experience letters, Now in Pakistan my salary was below the taxable amount, also it was through bank account which has been closed because I have been in KSA for the last 8 years and didnt used that account after i left. 

In KSA there is no TAX on salary, also in my previous company we used to get salary as a cash by hand.
So I hardly have any other proof than my company letters.


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

sharyfor said:


> Dears
> 
> I might get similar kind of query, because i only submitted my experience letters, Now in Pakistan my salary was below the taxable amount, also it was through bank account which has been closed because I have been in KSA for the last 8 years and didnt used that account after i left.
> 
> ...


KSa is easy use GOSI as third party evidence they are pretty accurate. For Pakistan please let me know also what you did I am also in KSA can you inbox me your no. maybe we can talk about it.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

adnan_889 said:


> Hello Mubashir, where you able to provide 3rd party evidence
> 
> Sent from my QMobile X700 PRO using Tapatalk


Hello, 

Yes, I managed to get the Tax return certificates for my previous employment in Pakistan as the system is now online so its easy to make. 

Hire a Tax consultant they will charge some fees but it's worth it, as my case got approved due to this evidence otherwise my Pak work EXP would have been deducted from the EA. 

Best Of luck. 


Mubahsir.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

faysal_immi said:


> Guys any idea how this could be done in GCC countries since i have the work experience in Qatar.


It's easy for Gulf countries, as whoever is working in Gulf is working on Visa/Iqama etc, which can be provided as a 3rd party evidence. In my case, I submitted my Dxb visa copy only and it got accepted by EA. 

Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## Anupsakpal (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello guys. I am facing the same issue. Can you please provide the format for filing zero tax return? What all documents are needed to file the same?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

*Zero Tax return certificate*



nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have managed a tax return certificate that mentioned that I have earned certain amount of salary which is not taxable. So They have provided me a tax return mentioning zero tax. I think you should talk with a good income tax lawyer. He can give you some good insights.
> 
> Regards,


Salam,

How were you able to get this certificate. I am in a similar position. Can you please elaborate. I have completed every thing else. all the documents are complete and uploaded. If I dont get this certificate, I will only get accredited for 4 years exp. Hence will get 60 points in total.

Kindly reply the following for getting this zero tax certificate

1. Procedure
2. Time required
3. Cost

Thanks


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

*Tax Exemption*



Mubashir uddin said:


> *
> Thank you bro...already talking to two diff consultants hope this issue will be cleared soon.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Were you able to get the zero tax certificate?

Can you provide me with the 

Cost
Procedure 
Time 

Required to get it


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

adnan_889 said:


> KSa is easy use GOSI as third party evidence they are pretty accurate. For Pakistan please let me know also what you did I am also in KSA can you inbox me your no. maybe we can talk about it.


Dear Adnan

You can contact me on <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## acuren (Feb 15, 2017)

nevergone said:


> I have also faced the same issue. I called up the Case Officer and he replied that in no way the experience will be verified if I am unable to provide the third party evidence. In my case I had to submit Tax return certificates for entire employment period. Interesting thing is during my first year of employment my salary was not taxable. So, I had to manage a tax return certificate from tax department mentioning zero tax.
> 
> Regards,


Dear nevergone,

I am also in similar situation where my first employment salary was not taxable. How did you manage the tax certificate from tax dept. mentioning zero tax. I am really struggling with this. Finding everywhere but nobody is able to help me. Seems you are my only hope here. Please guide me.

Thank you.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I managed to get the Tax return certificates for my previous employment in Pakistan as the system is now online so its easy to make.
> 
> ...


hello brother

Asalam o alaikum. Could you please tell me how to make tax return certificate for my previous job?


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I managed to get the Tax return certificates for my previous employment in Pakistan as the system is now online so its easy to make.
> 
> ...


Hello Mubashir, 

I am facing the same issue. I used to get my salary by cash and is under a taxable amount. What do you suggest which document would be useful for this? Do you know any person who can sort this out in Pakistan?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I managed to get the Tax return certificates for my previous employment in Pakistan as the system is now online so its easy to make.
> 
> ...


Hope you are doing well. I got the positive outcome but they deducted the work experience from Pakistan with the following comments.

I was advised by the assessor that with regards to your first period of employment from 2009-2010, 3rd party documents must be issued within 12 months
after the end of the 2010 financial year. 

The Income-tax documents which you have provided, for the period 2009-2010, show You submitted your tax on 5/09/2017, and as such do not meet above assessment criteria.And subsequently, the period of employment was not awarded, as per guidelines. 

If you are not satisfied with this decision you can apply for an Informal Review.


Kind regards

I contacted a tax lawyer and he made tax documents for me but those documents were issued in september 2017.

Do you have any idea what can be done in this case?


----------



## attaullahpk (Aug 1, 2018)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I managed to get the Tax return certificates for my previous employment in Pakistan as the system is now online so its easy to make.
> 
> ...


I have got additional document submission by EA. They asked for Income Tax statement, GPF fund and payslips.
1. I dont have payslips for all my employment period. My service period is 10 years and I have few for initial period and few for my last 4 years. is it fine?
2. Income tax has been deducted from my account since I joined company. So I did not file any returns. Now how can I get the Income tax statement as required by EA. Please note that I dont have all my payslips and it is difficult to obtain also. Kindly advise.
3. My GPF fund started in 2011 whereas I was employed in 2004. So it is still acceptable to EA. Please advise. my EOBI number and service period is available online but statement is not shown. will it be fine to send to EA as third party proof?

Kindly advise.


----------

